# My Biggest King ever!



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Went out today around 330pm and launched from Navarre. Shortly after I launched I realized I lost my gaff while I paddled out, but there was nothing I could do so I kept on trucking. Ten minutes after launching my penn battle starts to go off and I reel in and set the hook and as I was doing that my other rod goes off but I lost the second fish cause it bite threw my leader. I hauled in i nice size spanish and that was that. I had one other hit that I lost the fish on and about 30 minutes later I was working my way in closer to shore and my diawa saltist starts to scream so loud it was insane. The fish made a good 250+ yard run on the first run of many. Then the line goes slack and I think I lost the fish so I reel in as fast as I could and i realize it was headed straight for me and I saw it run under my yak. At this time the line tangles with my other rod I was trolling me so I put the rod with the fish on back in the holder and grab my other to get it untangled and the fish makes another run that ripped my ram rod holder out from the yak but luckily I had a rod leash and grabbed the rob in time. The fish surfaces pretty far from me and it looked like a shark cause it was so long well I finally get it to the yak and realize its a HUGE King. No gaff on me at all I had to lay this joker on my lap and paddle in very fast because the fish was still very much alive. All in all it was a great day the fish measured out to be close to 48 inches and I dont know how much it weighed cause my boga grip only goes up to 30lbs but I would guess it is well over 40lbs.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats a stud, I would say right around 40lbs also....fire up the smoker!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

holy cow!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Bet you went for a good ol panhandle sleigh ride! Nice smoker!

Chase


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Man that's a hell of a king you da man


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! Way to go.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice king man!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

talk to yaksquatch, he got one this year at 50 inches. i forgot how big he said his was. i think he said 38 but im not sure


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

jdhkingfisher said:


> talk to yaksquatch, he got one this year at 50 inches. i forgot how big he said his was. i think he said 38 but im not sure


Dang thats a beast! I was shocked to see this one surface so big not to mention I had no dang gaff to tame the biggun.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice king mercurio, those big guys are fun to catch. good job.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i hear ya, i got a 45 inch one saturday and had to wrestle the beast in haha left the gaff at the house. sweet fish man


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

good lord maybe u needa reinforce those rod holders haha


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice smoker king for sure!!!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!! had to be a blast... nice job


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good BTB (Beyond The Breakers) yak fishing. Thanks for sharing and taking the time to post the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Yankeefisher56 said:


> Dang thats a beast! I was shocked to see this one surface so big not to mention I had no dang gaff to tame the biggun.


Friggin SICK dude!!! I got one about that length in April, he was 32lbs on Broxton Outdoors scale. But my fish wasn't that thick, I'm thinking yours looks 35lbs easy!

Nice job!
Alex


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I caught a 30+ lb king in April and it pulled the screws for my rod holder out. Luckily the holder was pretty tight in the boat gunnel so I didn't lose the rod or rod holder. I was in a 20' boat and it was a great fight, but I can't imagine landing that monster in a yak! Great job!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice King great story.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Smoker King !!!!!!!!! :beer:

Scott


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice King! You're lucky you got it in, I had about a 35" king at one point with no gaff or net, tried to lift him up and he broke my braid, lost first king ever. Great catch!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

A great catch, especially from a kayak. Just some insight that might help you judge the weight of a king ---- a 48 inch king generally weighs from 29 -32lbs. (obviously this can vary a little due to the thickness of some kings). A 52 inch king weighs from 39 - 41lbs.


----------



## divinrob (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice King! I can't wait to catch one from my Hobie PA. How far out were you?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Suweeeet! Thanks for motivating me to go out and try to get one. My 50.5" last year weighed just under 37lbs. Great catch!

BTW your description of the fight was almost exactly how mine went. Chaos, tangles, and thinking, "this has to be a shark!" Nicely done


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

divinrob said:


> Nice King! I can't wait to catch one from my Hobie PA. How far out were you?


actually I use a Hobie outback 2011 model and I was about half a mile out from the shore.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Suweeeet! Thanks for motivating me to go out and try to get one. My 50.5" last year weighed just under 37lbs. Great catch!
> 
> BTW your description of the fight was almost exactly how mine went. Chaos, tangles, and thinking, "this has to be a shark!" Nicely done


Yea it was pure chaos and I even gave thought to cutting the line to not deal with the ass pain of a shark but I opted against thankfully. Best of luck and hope to see some other yakers out there soon.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet!


----------

